# Wednesday at Grand Rapids



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 23, 2019)

Few pics from today


----------



## Kato (Oct 23, 2019)

@coryplayford_2009 

Not too far from you..........great show / Thurs and Friday if I'm not mistaken with lots of killer stuff


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 23, 2019)

Yea about 3 hrs for me ,


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ron, Nice job! Keep the pictures coming. Looks like it's off to a great start.... Thanks


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 23, 2019)

perfect weather and liking the black top so far


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Oct 23, 2019)

What days is this going on and what are the times?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2019)

coryplayford_2009 said:


> What days is this going on and what are the times?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/2019-fall-memory-lane-swap-is-october-24-26.155020/


----------



## TieDye (Oct 23, 2019)

We will see you guys tomorrow.
Deb


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2019)

Nice turn out


----------



## ronlon (Oct 23, 2019)

Thought it didnt start till Thursday.....


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 23, 2019)

see you all tomorrow am ,good night


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2019)

ronlon said:


> Thought it didnt start till Thursday.....



That's the official start day but people typically show up a day or two early for the Grand Rapids (MLC) swaps. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 24, 2019)

Thank you for posting the pictures! Find some treasure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks for the photos - unbelievable fall weather!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 26, 2019)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Few pics from today
> 
> View attachment 1083838
> 
> ...



* FANTASTIC...THANKS!!*


----------

